# SINCE WHEN COULD YOU BUY ON EBAY ???



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

Since when did ebay allow the sale of GHRP-6 (Growth Hormone Releasing Peptide - 6) from my understanding this stuff is not permitted yet this seller has sold 10 already

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ghrp-6-10-x-5mg-vials-SALE-/170675376222?pt=UK_Health_Beauty_Vitamins_Supplements&hash=item27bd0b905e


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

seen all sorts of stuff like that on ebay , seems they cant check every listing but sooner or later it gets flagged and pulled down .

would you buy it off ebay ?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Hmmmmm...


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2011)

Thats not a bad price either.... even though its a research peptide on all the labs websites they say that you must be 18+ to purchase so that should prevent the peptides from being listed on ebay. Maybe ebay dont understand what it is lol


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

ewen said:


> seen all sorts of stuff like that on ebay , seems they cant check every listing but sooner or later it gets flagged and pulled down .
> 
> would you buy it off ebay ?


The guy has been selling it for a while, I remember putting unwanted Vials of Melanotan on there and within 48 hours it was pulled down and I was warned.

And yes dont see why not, not sure where else to get such a thing from, as only just started reading about GHRP and IGF benefits whilst on cycle


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Nocarbs said:


> The guy has been selling it for a while, I remember putting unwanted Vials of Melanotan on there and within 48 hours it was pulled down and I was warned.
> 
> And yes dont see why not, not sure where else to get such a thing from, as only just started reading about GHRP and IGF benefits whilst on cycle


im not sure of the rules on naming peptide sources on here ...

as far as i know like the above posted being 18 or over is the only requirement ?


----------



## UKBenC (May 23, 2011)

As soon as someone reports the seller or they see it they'll ban the account and limit his/her paypal account too, its not hard to sell a few bits here and there aslong as you dont get greedy


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

UKBenC said:


> As soon as someone reports the seller or they see it they'll ban the account and limit his/her paypal account too, its not hard to sell a few bits here and there aslong as you dont get greedy


So your telling me hes got away with it since June which is when the first one was sold. I dont think so, Ebay employ people to check listings, mine was taken down within 48 hours


----------



## UKBenC (May 23, 2011)

Nocarbs said:


> So your telling me hes got away with it since June which is when the first one was sold. I dont think so, Ebay employ people to check listings, mine was taken down within 48 hours


I have a shop on there and sold copied things from China for around a year before they caught up with me and gave me a warning so yeah I know it can be done.


----------



## UKBenC (May 23, 2011)

and also if you've checked the listing and found he's been selling stuff since June isnt that proof enough?


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

UKBenC said:


> and also if you've checked the listing and found he's been selling stuff since June isnt that proof enough?


Guess so yes, just didnt expect to be able to buy such a thing from ebay lol


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

UKBenC said:


> I have a shop on there and sold copied things from China for around a year before they caught up with me and gave me a warning so yeah I know it can be done.


badman!

what sort of things did you sell?


----------

